# Been away for some time,in another town,back and really need help.



## bronï¿½ 123 (Jan 18, 2003)

Hello, nice to see the same folk here,i'v been away in another Town for some time,i'm back home now and really need help.I have IBS (constipation)and had it under control but i think i have a different problem, not sure if it is related,my constipation is under control also.About four months ago i started a little acid reflux and started back on Nexium but i was left with a terrible burning and knife like pain under left rib cage,it comes whether i eat or not,mu GP thought i had an ulcer or hiatus hernia so he sent me for a barium meal test which has shown up nothing,he has requested a camera scope which i had done two years ago for same problem but not as severe, that showed all was ok at that time.It will take a while before i can have this scope done,in the mean time i will have to put up with this pain.Can anyone identify with this burning pain under left rib cage,i thought the barium meal test would show something,appreciate any response, thank you.Brona.


----------

